# Vorbereitungen für Gestaltungs Fachabi



## Alysha (10. Januar 2008)

Aloha~ =)

Ich habe vor mich nächsten Monat für ein Fachabi für Gestaltung in Dortmund an der FHBK zu bewerben...

Mittlerweile habe ich da aber heiden Bammel vor ö_ö
Ich habe dort zwar schon angerufen, und erfahren, dass ich erstmal nur die Bewerbung einschicken soll, ohne die Arbeiten...
Die Arbeiten sollen erst eingereicht werden, wenn meine "normale" Bewerbung durchgekommen ist...
Die Arbeiten für diese Mappe sollen 10 - 15 Stück in A3 - A2 Größe sein...
Danach wird man, wenn die Mappe gefallen hat eingeladen, und muss eine gestalterische Aufgabe lösen...

Ich habe mir für meine "normale" Bewerbung gedacht, dass ich die Mappe selbst bastle und beschrifte, um meinen Einsatz zu zeigen..

Die letzten beiden Punkte gehen mir aber doch an die Nieren...
Was wird erwartet? Was für eine Aufgabe wird dort gestellt? etc. pp.

Vielleicht war einer von euch ja genau an dieser Schule oder hat ähnliches schon hinter sich und kann mir evtl Tipps dafür geben?

Wie habt ihr eure Mappe gestaltet? Worauf legen die Acht?
Welche Vorbereitungen kann ich treffen um möglichst gut rüber zu kommen...

Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht wirklich weiß, ob ich den Anforderungen gerecht werde, (ich hab große Zweifel) und ich deswegen verdammt nervös bin.
Deswegen möchte ich so gut wie möglich vorbereitet zu sein..

Wer will kann ja mal hier gucken..  Dort sind einige meiner Freizeitarbeiten ausgestellt.. btw auf devArt bin ich auch, aber dort sind nicht die aktuellsten Arbeiten =) 
Ich würde mich über eine ehrliche Meinung (kann ruhig, oder sollte sogar Kritik enthalten!) freuen =)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen =)

Liebe Grüße,
Ally =]


----------



## ink (10. Januar 2008)

Moin
Ich kann jetzt nur über meine Erfahrung in Münster sprechen.
Also, für die Arbeiten solltest du dir vielleicht ein Thema aussuchen und dann mit unterschiedlichen Techniken (Bleistift (da sieht man den Duktus besonders), Kohle, Aquarell, Öl, Acryl etc) umsetzen, da das gerne gesehen wird (heißt nicht, ein Bild immer wieder zu malen )
Dann noch ein paar freie Arbeiten da rein und der Inhalt wäre gegessen.
Mit der Mappe an sich, kann man ruhig kreativ sein (bleib aber auf dem Boden und übertreibs nicht)
Für die Prüfung: Ich mußte mir ein paar Gummibärchen nehmen, arrangieren und einen guten Bildausschnitt wählen und diesen dann umsetzen.
Des weiteren war eine Aufgabe ein HipHop Cover der Gruppe "Ex & Hopp" zu gestalten 
Und noch diversen Kleinkram.
Anner FH musste man die Arbeiten auch ausstellen und erklären, aber ich glaube nicht dass das kommen wird. Wenn ja (was normalerweise angekündigt wird) bereit dich vor oder saug dir was nettes aus den Fingern 

Ich hoffe ich hab dich nicht verschreckt 

Peez


----------



## Alysha (8. Mai 2008)

Nein, nein, hast du nicht. =)

Mittlerweile habe ich Anmeldung, Mappensichtung und Eignungsprüfung (wobei letzteres an einem Tag statt fand) hinter mir gebracht.

Ich habe am Tag meiner Anmeldung noch extra gefragt ob ich ein Thema bräuchte, denn ich habe mir für den Fall, dass ich eines bräuchte eines zurecht gelegt.
Glücklicherweise war das nicht der Fall.. ich habe auch kein Inhaltsverzeichnis oder beschreibung etc gebraucht, sondern einfach 10, 15 freie Arbeiten..
Einfach wozu ich Lust hatte..

Ich habe genau 10 genommen, weil ich die Bilder alle komplett in 48 Stunden gemacht habe..
Ich hatte vorher keine Zeit und musste nun durch diesen Marathon ^ ^;

Glücklicherweise hab ich das hinbekommen.
Ich musste dann am Tag der Prüfung meine Mappe, Bleistifte und sonstige von mir benötigten Stifte mitbringen und durfte dann 

1. Eine Schraube und einen Dübel so originalgetreu wie es nur ging nachzeichnen und
2. Einen Entwürf einer Fluglinie erstellen, der später mal in einem Magazin ganzseitig gedruckt werden würde..
Außerdem sollten wir beides Erklären..
Zum ersten was uns gelungen ist, was nicht und und zweiten warum wir was wie gemacht haben ^ ^;

War also relativ einfach die Prüfung und ich musste mir eingestehen, dass ich mir doch zuviele Sorgen gemacht habe..
[Ich glaube, den Text werde ich dann wohl in 3 Jahren nochmal lesen müssen, wenn ich mich für die FH bewerbe *ggg*]

Naja, Ende vom Lied war dann, dass ich angenommen wurde =)
Ich gehe nun ab August auf's Berufskolleg um mein Fachabi in Gestaltung zu machen 
Am 11. August gehts los und ich kann's gar nicht erwarten *g*

Ganz liebe Grüße, von einer überglücklichen Ally =)

PS: Achso, wenn du/ihr mal meine Mappe sehen wollt, könnt ihr das hier machen =) 
-im Original sieht die glücklicherweise extrem besser aus *g*-


----------

